# Can you insure a car without a drivers license?



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

My license has been suspended for medical reasons, but I would like to insure the car against damage/ loss while parked on the drive, also so the named drivers (my Mrs & her Dad) can drive occasionally is this possible?


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah its possible but will have stipulations with it same as you can add a learner driver to a car policy to bring the price down just ring and ask bud :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

The answer is sort of 

The far far easier option is I sure it in your other half's name or family member etc. Otherwise it's gonna be a pain, most insurers will just say no when you phone up 

You technically can insure it, but you will have to put someone else as the main driver, yourself as a named driver but declare that you are not driving at this time due to suspension so you will be put as an excluded driver 

But that then just defeats the point of your name being involved, it's probably just going to put your premium up So if possible I would just put it in someone elses name for the time being


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

You must insure it ,,,or sorn it ,,,or you will be fined


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

David.S said:


> You must insure it ,,,or sorn it ,,,or you will be fined


Even if it's taxed on my drive?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

dr-x said:


> Even if it's taxed on my drive?


Unfortunately so

http://www.mib.org.uk/Motor+Insurance+Database/en/Continuous+Insurance+Enforcement/default.htm


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As above, if the car is taxed, it must have insurance in place or you are now committing an offence.

The correct way to insure your car will be your name, excluding driving by the policyholder (i.e. you). You also retain your no claims bonus this way. You will need to name a driver under the policy, the premium will be rated on that person's details as they will be the "main user" of the car, with the postcode rated on your home address where the vehicle is kept and of course your NCB can still be used.

The trouble with car insurance is that it has become a premium driven market dominated by computer quote systems. I've not looked into online quotes so i can't be sure, but i reckon you might have trouble getting quotes online. Even if there is a drop down option under the driving option for the policyholder to show "excluded", many of the Insurer's quote engines won't quote. Try it and see.

The best option is to get on the phone to a broker that deals in car insurance and see if they can get you quotes. Brokers tend to have more flexible systems or can get offline quotes from underwriters.

When you regain your licence, you can then be included as a driver. Any medical condition won't affect your policy as long as DVLA have granted a licence, although the medical condition will still need to be disclosed.

You could insure the car in the name of the additional driver. However, the ownership of the car will most likely cause a problem, as there is no insurable interest. When getting quotes, you are asked who is the owner and keeper of the car. Secondly, you won't be able to use your own NCB, so the premium is likely to be much higher. If a two year period passes where you haven't used your NCB, you will lose your entitlement. So if it more than two years before you get your licence back, you will lose all your NCB by insuring the car in someone else's name.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mickR (Apr 4, 2014)

Phone an insurer and ask them - simple


----------

